# Any RP persons or groups (preferably Discord) accepting of humanoid furs?



## BomberDragon (Nov 29, 2018)

I have an assortment of characters, some anthro, but most of them 'borderline.'
Most genre kinds are fine (can do medieval or futuristic best).
Am also fine with Mature/NSFW kinds of roleplay.
Am fine with playing different genders depending on the RP.


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes! My RP group allows kemonomimi, huldras, and heavily-human anthros. We operate on Furcadia


----------



## BomberDragon (Dec 2, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Yes! My RP group allows kemonomimi, huldras, and heavily-human anthros. We operate on Furcadia



Huh...tell me more?


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

I could be up for a 1 on 1 rp


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm pretty sure most people are accepting of humanoid furs.
Assuming you're still looking, feel free to inbox me if you want a 1 on 1, or try and get a group, I don't mind.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I'm pretty sure most people are accepting of humanoid furs.
> Assuming you're still looking, feel free to inbox me if you want a 1 on 1, or try and get a group, I don't mind.


I up for 1 on 1


----------



## Zehlua (Dec 4, 2018)

BomberDragon said:


> Huh...tell me more?



Absolutely! Here's our RP site: Egads! » RP Repository


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 4, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Absolutely! Here's our RP site: Egads! » RP Repository


Ohh i gonna check this out


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


----------

